# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Down lights for the Home Theatre

## Sterob

Has anyone installed down lights in their home theatre? At the moment I just have a simple spherical light fitting which a little dull.....Has anyone got any recommendations as far as locations to the wall and preferable beam spread for ambiance? 
I think they usually have 60° beams but I think I have seen 30° and a couple of others.
Also I have seen them positioned so they throw some light on the walls. My room is 3.5m wide and about 7m long.
Have others done this? Does anyone give it that much thought?
I think it might be a relatively easy way to set the room off and make it a bit distinctive compared to other rooms. 
Steve

----------


## Ashore

Usual disclaimer etc get a lecko to install them  
you can get dimmable units that might be better but what ever you get installed remember they get bl00dy hot, not a good thing to close to any insulation ( they need a proper cover at $30+ each last time I sourced any ) or in to enclosed a space in the celing cause when they get hot they shut themselves down this is common in lower levels of two story homes
You might be better off with something like this

----------


## Sterob

Thanks Ashore.
I'm a lecky but my time spend in ceilings is long gone....I'm getting a licenced installer to do the work.
I know LED down lights do get quite warm, but no where near as hot as Halogens. I assume the installer will fit the covers if they are needed.
I don't really want the clutter of the rail lights but thanks for the thought. 
Steve

----------


## Uncle Bob

Have you given thought to using uplighters?

----------


## Sterob

> Have you given thought to using uplighters?

  Umm....no. I don't know what they are. I Googled and there seems to be a couple of different sorts. Which ones do you mean?
Wall mounted type?
I'm open to suggestions as I'm looking for the effect more than full lighting.
One thing is that I have a large bay window long one side of the HT, so that may be a hurdle.
Steve

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Umm....no. I don't know what they are. I Googled and there seems to be a couple of different sorts. Which ones do you mean?
> Wall mounted type?
> I'm open to suggestions as I'm looking for the effect more than full lighting.
> One thing is that I have a large bay window long one side of the HT, so that may be a hurdle.
> Steve

  Wall or freestanding. It makes mood lighting by bouncing light off the ceiling.

----------


## tricky4000

I think you definitely want reflected light so bouncing it from a wall or ceiling is a great way of doing it.  Dark matt walls help create a great home theatre experience too.  I wish I had room at my place to build a home theatre Sterob.  I'm a tad jealous mate.
Tricks

----------


## Sterob

> I think you definitely want reflected light so bouncing it from a wall or ceiling is a great way of doing it.  Dark matt walls help create a great home theatre experience too.  I wish I had room at my place to build a home theatre Sterob.  I'm a tad jealous mate.
> Tricks

  Thanks guys. I will look into it.
Don't be too jealous tricks. It has cost me alot of money. I hope its worth it.... 
Steve

----------

